# Kurdistan buys 24 Apache helicopters



## kirkuki (Jun 25, 2012)

Because of tensions with the Iraqi central government to the breaking point, and along with strong opposition towards oil contracts signed with international companies engaged independently in the region, Kurds have decided to strengthen their own security .

Massoud Barzani, leader of the Kurdish administration during his recent visit to the United States, Washington Purchased 24 AH-64 Apache attack helicopters , the purchase was made &#8203;&#8203;in an official application for the sale of the management to Erbil.

According to newspaper reports, the first batch of five received congress approval for sale immediately, the rest will be delivered until the end of 2015.

Speaking at the newspaper sources, the undertaken agreements made with other countries was emphasized by underlining with the Kurdish administration.

Latest news is that Barzani's attempt, is for chasing his region's security safety by purchasing of the helicopters .

Barzani ABD'den Apache helikopter al
Kanal B | Bilgi ve Haber Kanal


----------



## Jos (Jun 26, 2012)

LOL,   Will You be paying Via Western union or in Cash?


----------



## kirkuki (Jun 26, 2012)

which ever you prefer  .


----------



## Salar (Jun 26, 2012)

Great job made by president Barzani and right decision made by the president of the United States.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jun 26, 2012)

kirkuki said:


> Because of tensions with the Iraqi central government to the breaking point, and along with strong opposition towards oil contracts signed with international companies engaged independently in the region, Kurds have decided to strengthen their own security .
> 
> Massoud Barzani, leader of the Kurdish administration during his recent visit to the United States, Washington Purchased 24 AH-64 Apache attack helicopters , the purchase was made &#8203;&#8203;in an official application for the sale of the management to Erbil.
> 
> ...



guess they finally got tired of being killed like a prey animal in season.


----------



## Jos (Jun 26, 2012)

Lets see $20,000,000 x 24 = $480,000,000,000 via western union to the account of Prince bongo bingo of Nigeria


----------



## Intense (Jun 26, 2012)

Just so I get my commission. I so hate when I get cut out of my commission. I hate when people hurt my car too. Hey, let's throw in some Submarines too. You know every land locked Country has to have a Sub. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OVvEsy396dA]Deal of the century - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Franticfrank (Jun 27, 2012)

Are you really sure about this? Any other sources? I cannot imagine the US selling these helicopters to the Kurds for fear of pissing off Turkey and Iraq.


----------



## KissMy (Jun 27, 2012)

Franticfrank said:


> Are you really sure about this? Any other sources? I cannot imagine the US selling these helicopters to the Kurds for fear of pissing off Turkey and Iraq.



Then we can sell Turkey & Iraq some also so they won't feel slighted.


----------



## ekrem (Jun 27, 2012)

Franticfrank said:


> Are you really sure about this? Any other sources? I cannot imagine the US selling these helicopters to the Kurds for fear of pissing off Turkey and Iraq.



The Iraqi Kurds wanted to prevent USA selling F-16 to Baghdad.
USA rejected Iraqi Kurds' demands. So the Kurds asked Washington "If you won't cancel the F-16 deal, then at least sell us Helicopters."

Nothing official and no signs (as of now), that USA will sell Iraqi Kurds any Helicopters.




KissMy said:


> Then we can sell Turkey & Iraq some also so they won't feel slighted.



The Turkish Aerospace Industries (TAI) is preparing to showcase its Anka, the national unmanned air vehicle (UAV), *and T-129, the national attack helicopter developed in cooperation with Italians, at a ceremony on June 28*.
BUSINESS - TAI prepares show day for Anka, T-129 copter

[youtube]WAXsXPGcpYg[/youtube]


----------



## kirkuki (Jun 27, 2012)

ekrem said:


> The Iraqi Kurds wanted to prevent USA selling F-16 to Baghdad.
> USA rejected Iraqi Kurds' demands. So the Kurds asked Washington "If you won't cancel the F-16 deal, then at least sell us Helicopters."
> 
> Nothing official and no signs (as of now), that USA will sell Iraqi Kurds any Helicopters.



first of , we are Kurdistani kurds we are never "ïraqis" and we never will be .

2nd if turks , arabs , persians can have heavy weaponries , so can kurds  , and since you are a muslim does it say that in your Quran that kurds cant have heavy weaponries !!?? where do you get this absurd attitude from !!?? 

 ekrem, you are a pure example of turkish racism and it is quite lame what turkey puts into turkish kid's heads from year 1-12 in schools , racism , selfishness and making believe turks are superior than others , well you are not so chilax ok ! 




> The Turkish Aerospace Industries (TAI) is preparing to showcase its Anka, the national unmanned air vehicle (UAV), and T-129, the national attack helicopter developed in cooperation with Italians, at a ceremony on June 28.
> - TAI prepares show day for Anka, T-129 copter[/url]



this is related to this topic how ? it is been reported for trolling.




KissMy said:


> Franticfrank said:
> 
> 
> > Are you really sure about this? Any other sources? I cannot imagine the US selling these helicopters to the Kurds for fear of pissing off Turkey and Iraq.
> ...



they already have those , this sale is more to secure the ExxonMobil 25 year oil contract it has signed with Kurdistan government . 


.


----------



## Jos (Jun 27, 2012)

kirkuki said:


> first of , we are Kurdistani kurds we are never "ïraqis" and we never will be .
> 
> 
> 
> .



Cool so do you have a Kurdistani Passport?


----------



## ekrem (Jun 27, 2012)




----------



## Nova78 (Jun 29, 2012)




----------



## kirkuki (Jun 30, 2012)

Jos said:


> kirkuki said:
> 
> 
> > first of , we are Kurdistani kurds we are never "ïraqis" and we never will be .
> ...



LOL ,  a passport does not mean jack , he is my Australian passport with Kurdistani stamp on it at Erbil international airport . enjoy it  ..

it reads (*Kurdistan *region government) 





the word "iraqi" has nothing to do with kurdistan , iraq is a british and frence project and kurdistan was attached to this shithole iraq without kurdistani consent so we will set the records straight once and for all then after we will come after other parts , now the syrian kurdistan has gained autonomy so two more parts to go  . 

Syrian kurdistan


----------



## kirkuki (Jul 3, 2012)

It seems kurdistan already got the first 5 batch 






Panoramio - Photo of Something happening in our sky ... 3/3/2012 ...


----------



## ekrem (Jul 3, 2012)

> Section 36(b) of the Arms Export Control Act (AECA) requires the President to give Congress advance written notification of the intent to sell defense articles, equipment and services.


The Official Home of the Defense Security Cooperation Agency

Congress notified on F-16 sale to Iraq.
http://www.dsca.osd.mil/PressReleases/36-b/2011/Iraq_11-46.pdf


No "24 Apache Helicopters" whatsoever.
Stop dreaming.


----------



## kirkuki (Jul 4, 2012)

ekrem said:


> > Section 36(b) of the Arms Export Control Act (AECA) requires the President to give Congress advance written notification of the intent to sell defense articles, equipment and services.
> 
> 
> The Official Home of the Defense Security Cooperation Agency
> ...



stop shitting in your pants we already have them and you are looking at a pic of a live one taken 3 months ago hovering over Erbil , the capital of south kurdistan ..

now grab a binoculars and look at our beautiful country


----------



## kirkuki (Jul 4, 2012)

and oh about those f16s , ehem




> *Washington to Baghdad: F16 for lifting embargo on Exxon*
> 
> 1/7/2012
> 
> ...


.

i dont need to dream about them bcoz they are already delivered to Kurdistan government  , maybe it is not mentioned so that idiots like you do not have a heart attack


----------



## kirkuki (Jul 4, 2012)

*poor ekrem and his alikes , KRG "does" have the Apaches and UH1s in its possession already , here are some more pictures of them hovering and at Erbil international airport*






Panoramio - Photos by F O





Panoramio - Photos by F O

*graduation of Kurdish pilots at Erbil airport look at those UH-1 in the background , they are the same ones hovering over Erbil (above)*




Roj Bash Kurdistan &bull; View topic - Peshmerga

*and the bad boy Apache hovering over Erbil 3 months ago *




Panoramio - Photos by F O

*another disturbing pic for ekrem *




Roj Bash Kurdistan &bull; View topic - Peshmerga


----------



## ekrem (Jul 4, 2012)

Without notifying Congress, no foreign military sales.



> (WASHINGTON, June 28, 2012)
> DSCA notified Congress June 26 of a possible Foreign Military Sale to the Government Kuwait of Joint Helmet Mounted Cueing System Cockpit Units
> 
> (WASHINGTON, June 28, 2012)
> ...


The Official Home of the Defense Security Cooperation Agency


So stop dreaming.


----------



## kirkuki (Jul 4, 2012)

i am looking at the Apaches in Kurdistan , that is you dreaming not me  ..


----------



## kirkuki (Jul 4, 2012)

> These monsters were already delivered before the news came to us, just like most of the time. First they do the business behind close doors. After the deal is perfect and we already got them, they do publish it. This is very smart move. So when the deals are made no one knows about them, so no one can interfere. Later you can present your new weapons to make the people, who dream about invading Kurdistan, wet their panties.


----------



## Munin (Jul 8, 2012)

Good for you kirkuki, I find that the Kurds well deserve their independance: they fought for it for numerous years. Maybe in some future the kurdisch land occupied in Turkey and surrouding Nations may join you!


But 1 question: What good is an apache for the Kurds if the enemy F16s (or other fighter planes they can get from other countries, like fe Russia) of the Iraqy central gov can just take them down? You will need Fighter planes too, you guys planned to buy those too?


----------



## kirkuki (Jul 9, 2012)

well i think we are here is another link about the F16s purchase from Israel




> *KRG buys fighter jets from Israel*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 26, 2012)

Franticfrank said:


> Are you really sure about this? Any other sources? I cannot imagine the US selling these helicopters to the Kurds for fear of pissing off Turkey and Iraq.



Imagine it because its happening, The US Oil companies are also in Kurdistan doing work on the oil fields there completely bypassing Baghdad. The US can do business with the Kurds if we want the Iraqis and Turks can go fuck themselves.


----------



## ekrem (Jul 26, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> Franticfrank said:
> 
> 
> > Are you really sure about this? Any other sources? I cannot imagine the US selling these helicopters to the Kurds for fear of pissing off Turkey and Iraq.
> ...



Central government in Baghdad blacklisted Chevron from any further operations in Iraq.
If Turks "can go fuck themselves", then Chevron can fly the oil out with airplanes.

Baghdad attacks Turkey oil pipeline plan - FT.com


> Capable of delivering 1m barrels per day, the pipeline could give Turkey direct access to oil from the semi-autonomous Kurdish region, rather than funnelled through Baghdad-controlled territory.



2 Turkish companies will build the pipeline:
http://cqtest.pennenergy.com/index/articles/newsdisplay/1607971735.html


Off course, Chevron can always lick Baghdad's ass and make up, or ask the Iranians if they'll let the oil through.
You have no fucking clue, Idiot.


----------



## Salt Jones (Jul 26, 2012)

They didn't buy them from Boeing.


----------



## ekrem (Jul 26, 2012)

Leave asside the possibilities of such sale ever taking place, who will fly the F-16s ? 
That's no AK-47 or light-weaponry you're accustomed to. 
Operating F-16 needs Flight-Schools, infrastructure.

You're a total joke with your forum-links claiming this and that.




kirkuki said:


> well i think we are here is another link about the F16s purchase from Israel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ekrem (Jul 26, 2012)

Lol, the forum-link "kirkuki" gave above where his claim comes from, that they're purchasing F-16s:
Roj Bash Kurdistan &bull; View topic - Peshmerga

Some Idiots posting pictures of UAVs, Apaches, Abrams-Tanks etc. and claiming the N.Iraqis are operating them.

A complete joke, are you so desperate?


----------



## ekrem (Jul 26, 2012)

kirkuki said:


> i am looking at the Apaches in Kurdistan , that is you dreaming not me  ..



You're just posting pics from that forum.
You even copy posts 1-by-1 over here.
Tonight when you go to sleep you can again fly your Apaches, remote-command your UAVs, drive Abrams tanks and purchase F-16s.

Pathetic, sorry, but you and your forum-comrades live in a total dream-world.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 27, 2012)

ekrem said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Franticfrank said:
> ...



I know more than you faggot, now stick to fucking sheep thats all your good at.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 27, 2012)

ekrem said:


> Lol, the forum-link "kirkuki" gave above where his claim comes from, that they're purchasing F-16s:
> Roj Bash Kurdistan &bull; View topic - Peshmerga
> 
> Some Idiots posting pictures of UAVs, Apaches, Abrams-Tanks etc. and claiming the N.Iraqis are operating them.
> ...



Hey shrimp dick, why are you shitting yourself about what the Kurds do and don't have? its none of your business so shut the fuck up.


----------



## kirkuki (Jul 27, 2012)

listen dick face turd i mean turk, it is none of your business what kurds do or dont , now go lick your mums bum hole


----------



## kirkuki (Jul 27, 2012)

ekrem said:


> Lol, the forum-link "kirkuki" gave above where his claim comes from, that they're purchasing F-16s:
> Roj Bash Kurdistan &bull; View topic - Peshmerga
> 
> Some Idiots posting pictures of UAVs, Apaches, Abrams-Tanks etc. and claiming the N.Iraqis are operating them.
> ...


.

nope they are all backed by source, all the weapons in south Kurdistan are legit and operational , now go tell your turkish facist army, your turdish agent


----------



## kirkuki (Jul 27, 2012)

by the way , your trolling on "roj bash Kurdistan" did not last long ahahahah , you thought it was here didnt you ? you stupid fake ass mongol . 

turks originate from Mongolian by the way if anyone asking, Anatolia in the 10th century had not mongol presence , turkish language is full of arabic and persian words because there was not mongol in the ME in ancient history .


----------



## kirkuki (Jul 27, 2012)

by the way when turks come to south kurdistan for labour, there passports are stamped "kurdistan regional government" now ekrem why dont you try it too and if you are so brave go and open your mouth in KRG, see if you will see the light again ...

and i am kirkuk and proud, kirkuk was founded by gutian ancestors of kurds then some turkmen migrated from "Turkmenistan" and settled in kirkuk, this does not make kirkuk a turkmani city you loser, the 1920 and 1957 census proved kurds are majority in the province , now go cry me a river with your gay ass brainwashing stupid turdish media 

kirkuk is kurdistani and Peshmerga already controls it so now go buy yourself a pink binoculars and look at it from your instanpoo .


----------



## kirkuki (Jul 27, 2012)

ekrem you idiot, every pic on that forum is backed by a link are you blind or just love talking rubbish like you do ?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A7hIi7hX5Ws&feature=g-upl]Erbil - South Kurdistan 2012 - Kurdish choppers (helicopters) HU-1 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## kirkuki (Jul 29, 2012)

*kurdish guy kissing an american soldier in 2003*


----------



## kirkuki (Jul 30, 2012)

more good news for ekrem

KRG UH-1 - Erbil


----------



## zapp (Jul 11, 2013)

you do realise that's a Photoshop a really bad one as well, just enlarge and see, also the 24 apache's are for Iraq and was order by Baghdad which includes 170 m1a1, 250 bradleys and uav. none of them are for the north and you don't have any apaches.  sorry


----------



## zapp (Jul 11, 2013)

stop shitting in your pants we already have them and you are looking at a pic of a live one taken 3 months ago hovering over Erbil , the capital of south kurdistan ..

now grab a binoculars and look at our beautiful country [/QUOTE]


you do realise that's a Photoshop a really bad one as well, just enlarge and see, also the 24 apache's are for Iraq and was order by Baghdad which includes 170 m1a1, 250 bradleys and uav. none of them are for the north and you don't have any apaches. sorry


----------



## Kurdistani4ever (Jul 20, 2013)

zapp said:


> you do realise that's a Photoshop a really bad one as well, just enlarge and see, also the 24 apache's are for Iraq and was order by Baghdad which includes 170 m1a1, 250 bradleys and uav. none of them are for the north and you don't have any apaches.  sorry



One question: Are you a Turk? The very existance of Turks is based on denial.


----------



## zapp (Jul 21, 2013)

no am from the US, and the only person in denial is you. you haven't provided a single source of credible evidence just a fake photo that you done really badly. you don't have apaches, f22, f35, s400 or any other heavy weapons just some unarmed recon helis and some cold war junk you took from the Iraqis. the apaches are for Baghdad not you and here is some solid evidence have a look at the 
Quarterly Report to Congress - SIGIR
*sorry buddy you just have to get over that fact. *


----------



## Kurdistani4ever (Aug 5, 2013)

zapp said:


> no am from the US, and the only person in denial is you. you haven't provided a single source of credible evidence just a fake photo that you done really badly. you don't have apaches, f22, f35, s400 or any other heavy weapons just some unarmed recon helis and some cold war junk you took from the Iraqis. the apaches are for Baghdad not you and here is some solid evidence have a look at the
> Quarterly Report to Congress - SIGIR
> *sorry buddy you just have to get over that fact. *



Deny it if you must, let's wait for a couple of years to see who was right. 

Wanna know why the sources are lacking? Mostly cause we wanna avoid trouble with the Iraqi and Turkish goverments b*tching as always. They're scared of the idea of Kurds gaining anything with the meaning of "power" in it.


----------



## mike55 (Aug 12, 2013)

Jos said:


> LOL,   Will You be paying Via Western union or in Cash?



lol

Where so they get the money for this?

Maybe Qatar and Saudi Arabia are paying as we all know they like the stir up tensions in the middle east.


----------



## zapp (Jan 1, 2015)

Kurdistani4ever said:


> zapp said:
> 
> 
> > no am from the US, and the only person in denial is you. you haven't provided a single source of credible evidence just a fake photo that you done really badly. you don't have apaches, f22, f35, s400 or any other heavy weapons just some unarmed recon helis and some cold war junk you took from the Iraqis. the apaches are for Baghdad not you and here is some solid evidence have a look at the
> ...


so why are you not using it against ISIS, and have to ask us for help, or are you hiding them in Kurdish area51 to fight aliens. silly Kurd


----------

